# 6 tsp of Baking Powder!



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

I found an old article clipped from a magazine circa 1932 tucked into my great-great grandmother's notebook of recipes. In the article was a recipe for Peanut Butter Bread. It called for 6 tsp of Baking powder! I knew it was way too much when I read the recipe, but followed it anyway. Of course it came out with a horrible Baking Powder after taste and cracked on top. Other than that I think it would have tasted pretty good! 

How much Baking Powder should I use instead? And why on earth would it call for so much Baking Powder in the first place? Was it a typo or was Baking Powder just less effective back in he 30's that they needed to use more?

Here is the list of ingredients for anyone that has any insight. Thanks!

3 C Flour
1/2 C Sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
6 tsp Baking Powder
1/2 C Peanut Butter
1 Egg
1 1/2 C Milk
3 TBSP Melted Butter.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

teaspoons would suffice.
perhaps back in 1932 the baking powder was not as strong as it is today.
:bounce:


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

M Brown is right. In your great- grandmothers day the baking powder was only single action. Thats probably why her recipe called for 6 tsps..
Now all baking powder you purchase in the shops is double action..

The general rule of thumb I've learned to go by is 1 to 1 1/4 tsp. baking powder to each cup of flour..


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

Depends which country you come from....

Most of Australian manufacturers allows 2 teaspoons baking powder [equivalent to "double action"] per AU metric cup of flour [5 oz plain all purpose flour].

This also the recommended substitute for self-raising[rising] flour.

.


----------



## itscrazydelicio (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow that is alot!


----------

